# >> BAG RIDERS + AIR LIFT MK2/MK3 STRUT GROUP BUY! <<



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

*AIR LIFT MK2/MK3 STRUT INFO:*
*Front Struts:* $630 + Shipping
*Rear Struts:* $630 + Shipping
Order any time on Bagriders.com or call us at 802-488-5083. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by [email protected] at 11:05 AM 4-28-2010_


----------



## G3Variant (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: >> BAG RIDERS + AIR LIFT MK2/MK3 STRUT GROUP BUY! << ([email protected])*

Do you know the shipping price to Norway?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: >> BAG RIDERS + AIR LIFT MK2/MK3 STRUT GROUP BUY! << (G3Variant)*

PMed


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: >> BAG RIDERS + AIR LIFT MK2/MK3 STRUT GROUP BUY! << ([email protected])*

damn i hope all the spots arent gone by next Wednesday when i get paid. 
pm me back about that package price please


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

PM sent! Finaaaaaaaaaally


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *d1rtyj4k3* »_damn i hope all the spots arent gone by next Wednesday when i get paid. 
pm me back about that package price please


x2! --- thanks for the pm also Kris!!!


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*

and PM sent


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

can I get a PM back.......need the answer to the price question so I know wether or not to just order the struts and get management later or if im better buying it all at once


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (nap83)*

PMed
PMed
PMed some more http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: (rabriolet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rabriolet* »_can I get a PM back.......need the answer to the price question so I know wether or not to just order the struts and get management later or if im better buying it all at once

You can get the management discount even if you don't order everything at the same time.


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*

thanks for the quote will; will be nervously waiting for that direct deposit


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

looks like 1 set of wheels may be sold......will be ordering the entire setup soon as the money hits my account!


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*

this thread needed a picture.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to bagriders, love the group buys.


----------



## Jetta11J (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

PM sent http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Richmond69er (Apr 16, 2005)

*edit, found a photo








what kinda bag is being used?


_Modified by Richmond69er at 11:24 PM 3-27-2010_


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks for the pics guys.








These kits use Air Lift's bags.


----------



## Tri-Lit (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

those fronts are looking pretty similar to your competition.
will these lay frame on 17's? I've got a buddy who is interested for his mk3 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

Are you going to update the spots open in the first post as they fill up?
Im hoping to go ahead with the order in the next couple days.


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

jealous. If i wasnt 19 and poor id buy these for my girls wagon. Another great product by airlift


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (no vtec 4me)*

I'll go in on this, you have PM.


----------



## Jetta11J (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*

pm sent thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (Tri-Lit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tri-Lit* »_those fronts are looking pretty similar to your competition.
will these lay frame on 17's? I've got a buddy who is interested for his mk3 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

again you can only make a strut for a car so many ways they arent trying to re- engineer the cars suspension
cant lay frame on 17s with a mkIII unless the front fender wells are tubbed


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (Jetta11J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetta11J* »_pm sent thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

you get out HAHA
looks like im in fo sho http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

12 kits left, thanks for the orders!


----------



## blind (Nov 26, 1999)

*Re: ([email protected])*

PM sent


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (blind)*

Ordered my kit + Autopilot management, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to Will for these screaming deals


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blind* »_PM sent

PMed

_Quote, originally posted by *Zorba2.0* »_ Ordered my kit + Autopilot management, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to Will for these screaming deals









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

10 kits remaining


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

9 spots left in the group buy.


----------



## gpips101 (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Bump for rep'n Btown, VT http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
p.s. bombers come in next week then install, after everything is in we should do a photoshot


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: (gpips101)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gpips101* »_Bump for rep'n Btown, VT http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
p.s. bombers come in next week then install, after everything is in we should do a photoshot









Hell yeah I am in for a shoot, give me a couple of weeks, my car goes in for paint on Monday.
8 kits left


----------



## blind (Nov 26, 1999)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Another pm sent


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: (blind)*

mind if i pay you in gum?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: (blind)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blind* »_Another pm sent

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *NDubber* »_mind if i pay you in gum?

Do you have any big red?


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Do you have any big red?

big red, juicy fruit, and trident layers, pm me your address and ill ship them right away, inside ill include return address for you to ship front and rear mk3 bags


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

6 more daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaays. i go in for the frame notch tomorrow..i hope i dont end up needing something small and stupid that delays everything.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: (rabriolet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NDubber* »_
big red, juicy fruit, and trident layers, pm me your address and ill ship them right away, inside ill include return address for you to ship front and rear mk3 bags

Hahahaha 

_Quote, originally posted by *rabriolet* »_6 more daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaays. i go in for the frame notch tomorrow..

Wise move


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Hahahaha 
























i thought we were making deals


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: (NDubber)*

Ok, the best we can do is $1258.00 + 7 packs of Big Red and 1 pack of Juicy Fruit


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

^^^ Thats still one heck of a deal!


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Ok, the best we can do is $1258.00 + 7 packs of Big Red and 1 pack of Juicy Fruit








 thats $1000 too much. no deal. sorry for your loss


----------



## Punz (Oct 17, 2008)

how much for just the rears posted to the UK?


----------



## Punz (Oct 17, 2008)

also whats the size of the ports on the front and the rear?


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: (Punz)*

ordering mine tomorrow


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

Countin it doooooooooooooooooooooooown. 4 more daaaaaaaaaays til shipment!!!








Makin steps!! I also IM'd you about some 1/2"-3/8s and 1/4" fittings


_Modified by rabriolet at 5:56 PM 4-8-2010_


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

*FV-QR*

wow! already got your notch!


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

im tryin to get ahead of the game so there is less to do when they struts come in haha. soon as my new manifold comes ill start wiring it all up so all i gotta do is connect airline and struts


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: (rabriolet)*

showoff








lol jk cant wait to get these


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (Jayy)*

2 more days!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*

7 KITS LEFT









_Quote, originally posted by *Zorba2.0* »_ 2 more days!









Getting close!


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_7 KITS LEFT








Getting close! 
 for real hit me up when there are a few left and no ones buying them, we can make a deal. ive got gum for daysssssssssss!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: (rabriolet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rabriolet* »_










Good work on the pre-notch Kris. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *Punz* »_also whats the size of the ports on the front and the rear?
 
1/4" NPT all around


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

tomooooooooooorrrrooowwww.
where are they shipping from? im guessing its UPS 2-3 day ground?


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (rabriolet)*

I'm guessing they are gonna all be shipped from Air Lift, which means mine could arrive at my house same day. My sister better be home to get the boxes, I dont want any of you jokers following the man in brown to my house


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*

where is air lift? michigan?


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (rabriolet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rabriolet* »_where is air lift? michigan?

Yup. I usually get my stuff next day from airlift and I'm in eastern Ohio http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

looks like 2 days for me. im just hoping my manifold has been shipped already. if not i might pay extra to get it faster.


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (rabriolet)*

They ship yet? It's already 3:00 pm on the 12th where I'm at


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zorba2.0* »_They ship yet? It's already 3:00 pm on the 12th where I'm at


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

Damn I got all excited (dunno why).
Door bell rang and I opened it to find a BIG brown box from UPS......
I was like no way not here already....
So I snatched it up and realized it was way to light....
its just my new floormats


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (rabriolet)*

haha damn! That would have been sweet, "Surprise, same day shipping!"
Seriously, anyone get a shipping notice yet? Soooo pumped! even though i wont see them in person for 3 months lol


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Hey group buy people.
Minor bummer.... Air Lift is currently assembling your struts but they don't want to send them out until they're prefect. 
Jesse let us know that they'll be going out Wednesday. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Hey guys sorry, these kits will be shipping to you later this week. I know you have been waiting for ever. This is not Will's fault, but I would rather see him take the blame then me. LOL
But seriously they will be shipping out this week.


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (JesseAirLiftCompany)*

Good to hear from you guys, but I dont blame either of you, I blame Michigan's economy... especially Jenny Granholm... who is a potential supreme court judge....








Let us know when the are out the door














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*

Yes someone needs to kick that Jennifer Granholm in the nuggets!!!


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (JesseAirLiftCompany)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JesseAirLiftCompany* »_Yes someone needs to kick that Jennifer Granholm in the nuggets!!!

imma kick you in the nuggets








i just had airbagit rush my manifold setup so that it would be here by no later than friday.....imma go cry now.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: (rabriolet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rabriolet* »_
imma kick you in the nuggets

Make sure you have a camera ready.


----------



## 1sikgti (Aug 20, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Do you have any big red?


sent pm.


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (1sikgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1sikgti* »_
sent pm.
quit tryin to snag my deals


----------



## 1sikgti (Aug 20, 2003)

*FV-QR*

what,I want some big red also!!


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (1sikgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1sikgti* »_what,I want some big red also!!
 well im the guy with the big red.


----------



## 1sikgti (Aug 20, 2003)

*FV-QR*

lol so confusing.


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (1sikgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1sikgti* »_lol so confusing.
 i offered to pay in gum, he asked if i had big red.


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Jesse let us know that they'll be going out Wednesday. 

its wednesday


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (Jayy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jayy* »_
its wednesday









this is my only saving grace, if it aint today, i have to wait til next thurs/fri to be able to put it on. i might go ahead and wire everything up so all I have to do is run some air line to the bags.


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (rabriolet)*

Shhhhh! Jesse is online, I think he brings news!!! Unlike Mason-tech, all I got from them when I ordered my Great-Plates was an automated receipt, no delivery expectation.


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

i messaged him 2 times yesterday (jesse) and never got a reply


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (rabriolet)*

Maybe we are annoying, because we are the only ones that have ants in our pants about getting our sh!t asap, lol. I want my friend to have enough time to finish my car for me before I come back. Air ride, new turbo, welding rear axle, rear mk4 caliper, and paint all before waterfest


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

im trying to be done by the 24th for the show in PA, may 2nd there is a huge spring GTG at a local college, like 100+cars easy, then the end of may is dubs at the beach. id love to rep their products but wont be able to if the stuff isnt in on time


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Sorry guys, looks like they won't be in the hands of UPS until tomorrow...


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
there goes my weekend
ship fedex, they deliver on saturday!!


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: (rabriolet)*


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (Jayy)*

If thats true, I'll should still get mine this week


----------



## 1sikgti (Aug 20, 2003)

*FV-QR*

I will be ordering my struts tomorrow,is there a time a particular time I need to order if I want them to go out with the rest of the struts your shipping?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (1sikgti)*

If you order in the morning I will ask that they ship it with the rest, but they might not get it out until Friday.


----------



## 1sikgti (Aug 20, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_If you order in the morning I will ask that they ship it with the rest, but they might not get it out until Friday. 


Ok,no worries.Thanks for the help on the phone also.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (1sikgti)*

No problem


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

im starting to get parts Via UPS is anyone else getting things


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Jayy)*

Starting to get parts?! Dont be a tease, what is it what is it!!!!


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Zorba2.0)*

its not the struts or anything important but it got me a little excited since im a


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Jayy)*

nice, well at least its something. I guess you can play with your nipples till the rest of the parts come in


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

ive had parts.....im missing the key parts though.
just got an email from airbagit this morning that my manifold that was supposed to ship TUESDAY will TRY to be shipped TODAY......
i hate waiting. if i knew it was 3 weeks then thats fine. i just dont like waiting the time i expected then having to wait another 3-7 days ontop of that. uuugh
i have a feeling the ship date for the struts is going to be pushed to tomorrow or monday..i dunno why, just a feeling










_Modified by rabriolet at 9:35 AM 4-15-2010_


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Zorba2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zorba2.0* »_nice, well at least its something. I guess you can play with your nipples till the rest of the parts come in









lol will do


----------



## G3Variant (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (Jayy)*

I think they start to ship on friday..


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (G3Variant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G3Variant* »_I think they start to ship on friday..

only up side to that is that i have off thurs/fri. the down side is the damn car show is saturday so my testing of the kit will be on a 2hr drive in the middle of nowhere


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

ok well no shipment notification today......
this is going to turn into a last minute install and have no time to really drive the car except when i go to the show.
why didnt they have them prebuilt for the group buy? there's a picture of some sitting next to a box and all...


----------



## $helby (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: (rabriolet)*

the pic of the built struts were the ones going out for the pilot kits. 
don't worry dude, you'll get your parts and they'll be well worth the time and money. just have some patience.


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

i do, but when the first show im going to is now 8 days away, and 2 of those days are weekend non delivering days its kind of cutting it REALLY close.


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (rabriolet)*

I dont know about you, but I just checked my bagriders account and it says partially shipped. That's a good sign at least http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

yeah, partially shipped=management shipped lol


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

*FV-QR*

yea management i have everything now this morning i got my water trap and nipples and when i got home from work i saw my tank compressor valves fittings.....etc waiting for me

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## 1sikgti (Aug 20, 2003)

Well sounds to me I am glad I completely forgot to order mine today.Wonder if I should wait until the others get shipped first,planned to order tommorow.


----------



## big bentley (Jun 6, 2001)

Im so glad that I've gotten past worrying about making it to shows.


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (big bentley)*

ive decided im ordering today


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: (rabriolet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rabriolet* »_
just got an email from airbagit this morning that my manifold that was supposed to ship TUESDAY will TRY to be shipped TODAY......


Airbagit/Chassistech are crooks. With any luck youll get the service I received. They forgot to ship my lines and fittings a few years back, it took 6 phone calls and some serious bitching before they believed that they forgot to ship them and agreed to ship the stuff out at their cost. AKA the whole time I was being told to pay for shipment of something they f*cked up


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (HFK)*

Dang, I'm almost wondering if it would be faster if my girlfriend picked them up from AIr Lift, she lives in East Lansing. But if they aren't all done yet, I'd rather they take their time and do them right so there arent any manufacturing flaws http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Good news from my sister, management arrived today!


_Modified by Zorba2.0 at 12:55 PM 4-16-2010_


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: (rabriolet)*

They're shipping out right now!








( Sorry for the wait folks. )


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Sorry for the DELAY everyone. The kits are on the way!!!!!!!!!!!! YAY!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1sikgti (Aug 20, 2003)

When I place my order,do I get an invoice via email,as well as tracking number?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: (1sikgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1sikgti* »_When I place my order,do I get an invoice via email,as well as tracking number?

Yes, but the tracking number won't come until the kit ships, which would be on Monday at this point. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1sikgti (Aug 20, 2003)

Gotcha!! whats the latest I can order today?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: (1sikgti)*

You can order on the site at any time or call before 6:00 (eastern)


----------



## 1sikgti (Aug 20, 2003)

cool pm sent on a really dumb question,haha.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: (1sikgti)*

Haha. PMed, no worries.


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Thread cleaned up. keep your arguments to PM's not in this thread.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
-Dash


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (dashrendar)*

Sorry about that, Dash, Thank you








Struts should be in Monday! I was so excited I had my sister open the management package over skype just to see it all










_Modified by Zorba2.0 at 11:37 AM 4-18-2010_


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zorba2.0* »_ 
Struts should be in Monday! I was so excited I had my sister open the management package over skype just to see it all










lol


----------



## 1sikgti (Aug 20, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Do you run into any problems, not running front strut bearings with these?? I just realized,I don't run those with my front eurosport camber plates.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: (dashrendar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dashrendar* »_Thread cleaned up.

Much appreciated dash. 
Tracking numbers will go out on tomorrow.
We're going to keep these prices going until we sell the rest of these sets. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1sikgti (Aug 20, 2003)

*FV-QR*

I PROMISE,I am ordering my set tomorrow night. I had to wait for some money to come in and my wife to get to the bank.


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (1sikgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1sikgti* »_I PROMISE,I am ordering my set tomorrow night. I had to wait for some money to come in and my wife to get to the bank.

yeah yeah yeah


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Tracking numbers will go out on tomorrow.


Got those numbers for us?







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*

I'm emailing everyone the numbers right now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*

tracking info is always good









cant wait to see some mk3s on this kit.


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I'm emailing everyone the numbers right now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

wahoooo! I'm surprised there are still kits left. I only found out about the initial mk2/3 testing from my local forum, MIVE, and there seemed to be a lot of interest.


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

hopefully i regain alot of motivation once the package is sittin on my doorstep. as of right now im getting less motivated to do anything as i keep running into snags in my plans


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

looks like ill be gettin them tomorrow. time to start planning things out a little.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: (rabriolet)*

PM/email me with your sticker color requests! (Or if you need any other odd fittings or upgrades to your setups.)
Oh, and we need some good mk2/3 representation on the site. Who ever gets me a good pic first will be featured on the home page.


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_PM/email me with your sticker color requests! (Or if you need any other odd fittings or upgrades to your setups.)
Oh, and we need some good mk2/3 representation on the site. Who ever gets me a good pic first will be featured on the home page.









Jake wants some silver or black ones


----------



## G3Variant (Jan 2, 2010)

male or female NPT on the leader lines to connect them to the rest of the lines?


----------



## 1sikgti (Aug 20, 2003)

*FV-QR*

I DID IT! I ordered the struts,look forward to my wonderful tracking number! I will order the digi management from you in 2ish weeks.


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (1sikgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1sikgti* »_I DID IT! I ordered the struts,look forward to my wonderful tracking number! I will order the digi management from you in 2ish weeks.









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i get my package tomorrow. then i wait til friday for my manifold and its onnnnnnnnn
routed my airlines for the fronts today.


----------



## 1sikgti (Aug 20, 2003)

*FV-QR*

AWESSSOME! Sounds like they are good with shipping,personally,I expect to see a tracking order tommorow,haha. Any tips on routing the lines in our cars?


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

*FV-QR*

i have everything wired up and in place just waiting for the struts that will be here any min according to the tracking number!


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

I routed mine under the false floor, under the back seat and through a hole in the body, under the carpet and up through the center console.
From there I went along the driver side of the console down and around the foot area (below the pedals and down below the steering column) then then there is a big factory grommet that I popped out and drilled holes in. Ran the air line through there and then straight above that grommet is one in the rain tray. Put 2 holes in that and ran the hose up into the rain tray and there are already holes that go down into the wheel well. I also routed my passanger side first then took it out and made sure I cut my driver side the same exact length. You will have alot left over on the driver side BUT just coil it up and zip tie it and leave it in the rain tray. I was told to make all the lines as equal length as possible so that each bag fills/dumps at the same speed.
I did the same thing for the line that runs from the trunk to the center console. Route 1 then pull it out and cut a 2nd to the same length and reroute both of them.
Lucky for you that you get the autopilot so you dont have to route for a 3 pressure gauges like I do








Ill probably upgrade to an autopilot later this year.
If you want some pics let me know and Ill post some.


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

Got a visit from a big white truck today:


----------



## 1sikgti (Aug 20, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Thanks for the info! Man they look great,I am really nervous about me not using strut bearings though,hope I made the right choice.WILL Where you at>??? DID MINE SHIP OUT?


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

why dont you use strut bearings with camber plates?
these come with a bearing, dunno if you can use it or not.


_Modified by rabriolet at 11:57 AM 4-20-2010_


----------



## 1sikgti (Aug 20, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Do you have a pic of the bearing they come with,they might be my saving grace.With eurosport camber plates,you run no strut bearings,since it uses a spherical in the plate.


----------



## 1sikgti (Aug 20, 2003)

*FV-QR*

I have to admit,I am goin to be slightly bummed out if my kit does not ship out today.I figured it would have gone out today,ordering so late last night.


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

its a flat bearing. it sits ontop of the struts, then has a T shaped spacer that the lower part sits in the bearing to keep it centers and the top of the T is flat to sit through the rubber bushing piece


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

These dont come with leader lines either, it comes with a PTC fitting that threads into the bag bracket and then your line pushes into that. I thought someone said they had leader lines on them


----------



## 1sikgti (Aug 20, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Jesse mention that they did on an old thread.I can live with either.My old chassis tech used ptc,only had an issue once or twice and was always fixable.I sprung a huge leak(hole)in a line in vegas once.Which was 5 hours from home,I used fish tank line from home depot and made it home.Also for those using the water traps,be careful of leaving ANY condensation or water in there for over a day or 2,if its hot humid where you live.I cracked the casing of mine like 2 times.


----------



## 1sikgti (Aug 20, 2003)

Wife just talked to will! THANKS DUDE,GETTING EXCITED!
RABRIOLET, is it possible to get me a pic of the bearing included with the kit? thanks broham!


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

Pics:
















In order its: 
strut, bearing then the spacer, then the rubber bushing that goes ontop of your stock suspension.


----------



## 1sikgti (Aug 20, 2003)

*FV-QR*

OH ****,SIIICCK! I am almost positive that is going to work perfect in my application now.The provided bearing or spacer will just rest on the bottom side up against the camber plate like a top hat to a coilover.THANKS MAN,those pics are great and GREATLY appreciated!


_Modified by 1sikgti at 1:32 PM 4-20-2010_


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

no problem.
i was all excited i got the struts, now i found alot of rust up my passanger side rocker.
gotta get it up to the shop and see what the dr. says about patching her up.
hopefully its not time to crush it


----------



## 1sikgti (Aug 20, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *rabriolet* »_no problem.
i was all excited i got the struts, now i found alot of rust up my passanger side rocker.
gotta get it up to the shop and see what the dr. says about patching her up.
hopefully its not time to crush it










oh well thats a damn burn! Time for smooth rockers??


----------



## EliteCarCraft (Mar 29, 2010)

*Re: >> BAG RIDERS + AIR LIFT MK2/MK3 STRUT GROUP BUY! << ([email protected])*

ECS Tuning has these MK2 and MK3 front and rear kits at the same price instock!!!
http://www.ecstuning.com/Volks..._Ride/


----------



## 1sikgti (Aug 20, 2003)

*FV-QR*

ummm ya,its a group buy,I would hope they do.hahaha. Bag-riders/air lift has em in stock also? point of post?


----------



## 1sikgti (Aug 20, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Did I miss the memo, are these infact dampening adjustable in the rear!? I clicked on mr "I need my get my post count up" ecs link and it says,"9 way dampening adjustable" on the rears description.


----------



## EliteCarCraft (Mar 29, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (1sikgti)*

To make you aware that you DON'T have to do a group buy.....just thought I would help you guys out.


----------



## 1sikgti (Aug 20, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *EliteCarCraft* »_To make you aware that you DON'T have to do a group buy.....just thought I would help you guys out.



Noted,but I would imagine the group buy price is the given price right now to all retailers, as I have spoken to 1552 about this as well. The price,I would imagine, is going to go up at every retailer,as soon as the group buy is over.


----------



## EliteCarCraft (Mar 29, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (1sikgti)*

Yeah....look at the picture, you can clearly see the knob for the adjustment


----------



## 1sikgti (Aug 20, 2003)

*FV-QR*

TRACKING NUMBER RECEIVED!!!! THANKS WILL!!!! Look forward to further business with you for the rest of my crap.


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

yeah they are adjustable dampening in the rear.
the rust is in the floor pan along the rocker, not the rocker itself


----------



## 1sikgti (Aug 20, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Wow that is super cool,never read that ANYWHERE! Ouch,sorry to hear that man! Don't give up,forget the fact its a harli,you got alot of time and effort into her,she deserves your help!


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

yeah im going to take it to the shop and see how bad it REALLY is. pull the seats out and take the carpet up and see whats under there. i probably dont want to know. I have a welder so i could try fixing it myself


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

*FV-QR*

i had mine installed since weds and i love everything about it!


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Jayy)*

Mine on since saturday morning


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (rabriolet)*

need more low


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (d1rtyj4k3)*

Nice pics people, keep them coming. 
We have kits available for purchase at the same price, buy them!


----------

